# Baby number 2 after 7 months



## kateharts (Feb 3, 2010)

Hi,

This isnt for me, I have just got PG with my twins but my SIL has asked me for advice and i thought someone on here would be able to help.

My SIL had my beautiful nephew in Jan of this year after coming off the pill and falling pregnant within a few months.

They started trying again and she has been POAS but is having no surges or 'smiley face' days. This has been for 3 months.

She says she has 28 day cycle and has been POAS every day to make sure she wasnt missing ovulation time.

I told her to check other factors like CM etc and make a chart for 2 months to see if she can spot a pattern and also to give her body another couple of months.

So i suppose my question is:

Can it take some time for your body to start ovulating after having a baby less than a year ago?

if she went to the dr's would they do any FSH etc tests so soon after having baby?

Thanks ladies, I would like to be able to offer her some sound advice, im a bit rubbish considering I dont ovulate!


----------



## bubblicous (Jan 14, 2008)

hey kate 

is your sil breastfeeding at all as i know that can make a difference 

as far as i know most people cycles go back to normal after a month or so though im no dr

i got pregnant when my eldest dd was 8 months old by accident whilst on the mini pill but when my youngest dd was 8 months i startyed trying againg and its taklen my 6 years to get that bfp

most drs wont help her until shes been trying for over a year my dr made me wait 18 months before she'd would help be mainly because id got pg before twice she said just to keep trying 

i would advise your sil to wait a couple more months and then go to the dr though i have a feeling they may tell her to try for longer but at least this way she has the ball rolling


----------

